# morrocco touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we are thinking about going to morocco in jan next year can anyone offer routes or destinations we could look into as it will be our first visit and we don't know too much about the touring there
thanks ann


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Best advice would be to enter via Tangier Med and travel anti-clockwise. The Vicarious Morocco guide is a good reference for campsites if you want something printed in your hand also.

You can read more about our time in Morocco with a few posts on entrance and internet here: http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Read the blog done by Addie..
It was a good insite for us and we got many tips from it..

We went in January 2013 and are going again January 2014... Cant wait..

As first timers we went from Algerciras to Tangier med, newish port and none of the "tout" hassle I read about at Cueta. Straight out to the coast via a toll motorway and first night at Asilah to get into the Moroccan feel...

Dont think about it.. GO... There is plenty of information on the forums and internet.. Anything specific just ask...


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*morrocco*

hi thanks for that, what would we be looking at in ferry fares, what about insurance and breakdown cover. anna


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You need a green card from your own inurer. Breakdown cover is more difficult. Most just tell you to sort it out yourself and claim it back when you return. 

Remember you are going to an African country and things don't get done the same. It is very safe and the roads are generally good but services are done in their time, not European! Take some spares. Brake pads, oil, filters etc. Ask your local garage to supply the right stuff. Most garages can fix anything. Serious stuff will take longer and be more complicated to arrange.

Don't expect things to be done in anything like the timescale over here! Keep that thought in mind and you'll enjoy it.

Campsites too are very basic. Over here some would be classed as derelict! Hook up is very hit and miss so if you've got a solar panel it might be best to rely on that. The showers and loos might give a nervous person nightmares so expect to use the facilities in your van.

You'll get hassled to buy stuff you never knew you needed! Remember these people have been trading since Adam was a lad. No matter how much you haggle they will make a profit. Don't take it seriously. If you are paying less than in Europe then that's fine. Don't haggle for food or drink though.

Donate any empty water containers from supermarkets to people on the roadside. They use them for everything from carrying fuel to water. Get some pencils and paper, cheap toys and trinkets for the kids when they come begging, it's better for them than sweets. Don't give them money.

Adult males mostly expect beer as a tip. Despite being Muslim it's not "Taliban" Muslim! Think Catholics and birth control! It's not allowed but everyone does it!

The scenery is spectacular the further South you go. The weather to is unexpected. Heavy prolonged rain is not uncommon in the North and snow is possible in the mountains. The scenery in the North is similar to Spain and in places is as lush as anywhere over here.

The main roads are excellent. Built by the French so what do you expect! Others can be less well surfaced. Traffic laws tend to be "advisory" rather than "compulsary! On motorways expect pedestrians and animals to be walking along the carriageway, and not in the same direction!

It's a fantastic country with friendly people and despite the begging from kids and hassle from traders we never once felt threatened or uncomfortable.


----------



## garyd33 (Nov 7, 2013)

Some really useful tips Annsman, am also thinking about Morrocco after some friends recommended it to me, the south sounds especially beautiful. Really good advice about the tips/begging culture.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: morrocco*



kevanna1959 said:


> hi thanks for that, what would we be looking at in ferry fares, what about insurance and breakdown cover. anna


Hi,

We paid €200 for an open return Algeciras - Tanger Med in Feb this year for 2 x adults and a 6 mtr van, although length was never mentioned or queried at time of booking.
Tickets obtained via Carlos the ticketman, he has an office at the Palmones Lidl near Algeciras, see >here<

We are with Comfort Insurance, they charge £17.50 for a fully comp green card.
Breakdown cover is not so straighforward as most UK based companies don't have reciprocal agreeements in Morocco, just a sort it out yourself and claim it back on return basis but you need receipts which could be a problem over there.
You could also consider ADAC but their cover only lasts for 92 days from when you start your trip.

Pete


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Road to Morrocco*

I have read all the information about touring to Morrocco and can't wait to get sorted and go myself. I will definitely do it one day. The only thing that is stopping me at the moment is getting down to Algeciras, diesel alone is the cost of two weeks on a Greek Island never mind the time getting down there and back.
I know, I know, I shouldn't be so skimpy, what's money if you can't spend it, but it does annoy me paying out £700 plus on diesel, and I guess its not worth going unless you stay put for a month!
How do most people get down there, do the wealthy among us take the boat to Santander while the rest of us take the "A" roads, or do people just sit on the motorways and get it done quickly? I would be interested to hear.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Road to Morrocco*



newleaf said:


> How do most people get down there, do the wealthy among us take the boat to Santander while the rest of us take the "A" roads, or do people just sit on the motorways and get it done quickly? I would be interested to hear.


I go via Calais and drive down non toll.. Would rather be driving than sat on a boat... A month minimum in Morocco is about right..
We went this year, drove down with stop off for a few days in Benidorm... Did a month in Morocco. Flew home for a week from Malaga. Then slowly made way back for end of March.

Cost's once there are cheap but it's more about the adventure and especially when you think you have driven to Africa and back !!!
Here is a little list I made after our trip..
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dyr7vha0a12eadv/Morocco getting there info.rtf

Off again Jan 2014


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We drove down through France & Spain using mostly non toll roads. We went to Morocco with Desert Detours so I can't pass on anything about fares and so on. A lot of people pull their noses up at them, yes it was dearer than going as an individual traveller, but it was our first time and we felt that having a guide would be worth the extra we paid. It was too! Getting through the border at Cueta was an experience, but there was no issues with language, paperwork or visas because it was all done for you.

All the campsites they use are in the Morocco book, (from Vicarious Books), but having the hassle free benefit of just turning up and not having to go through the booking in system was good. 

A TomTom Morocco map for your sat nav. would also be a good idea because all the sites can be found from that. Even though we had daily briefings on routes and a "guidebook" supplied we used it because Rays' directions can be a little hit & miss! And with the best will in the world roads get updated and junctions and turnings change.

Another point was I don't believe we would have seen a good 50-60% of the things we saw without having their background knowledge on where to park in the cities and finding guarded parkiing. You can get to them yourself of course, and other travellers will pass on the info, but we found it helpful certainly.

If I was to go again I would go alone, or with others. Ray does state that although you are there for three weeks with them it is just giving you a taster of the country. I now feel confident to go to places and have a little knowledge of what to expect, and I think that's half the battle in this game.

BTW, the ferry ticket used by DD is an open one so you can stay longer than the three weeks to explore on your own if you want.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Annsman said:


> You need a green card from your own inurer. Breakdown cover is more difficult. Most just tell you to sort it out yourself and claim it back when you return.
> 
> Remember you are going to an African country and things don't get done the same. It is very safe and the roads are generally good but services are done in their time, not European! Take some spares. Brake pads, oil, filters etc. Ask your local garage to supply the right stuff. Most garages can fix anything. Serious stuff will take longer and be more complicated to arrange.
> 
> ...


All good advice but just be a bit careful about giving out stuff to the kids who come begging. A couple we were with for part of our trip last year did just that, giving sweets and stuff out to the children when they came begging. Like lord and lady bountiful. At one point it started off with two or three and before we knew it there were 20 or so and when the goodies ran out the kids started banging on the side of the van wanting more.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Annsman said:


> You need a green card from your own inurer. Breakdown cover is more difficult. Most just tell you to sort it out yourself and claim it back when you return.
> 
> Remember you are going to an African country and things don't get done the same. It is very safe and the roads are generally good but services are done in their time, not European! Take some spares. Brake pads, oil, filters etc. Ask your local garage to supply the right stuff. Most garages can fix anything. Serious stuff will take longer and be more complicated to arrange.
> 
> ...


All good advice but just be a bit careful about giving out stuff to the kids who come begging. A couple we were with for part of our trip last year did just that, giving sweets and stuff out to the children when they came begging. Like lord and lady bountiful. At one point it started off with two or three and before we knew it there were 20 or so and when the goodies ran out the kids started banging on the side of the van wanting more.

But please, don't let that put you off, it's a wonderful country and in the main the people are very welcoming and friendly. All being well we'll be back there in Feb/March 2014 To be honest we're just counting down the days

Just go and enjoy it, I'm sure you'll be amoung the hordes here who love it


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Banging on the van? Nothing! We had a young girl get her 2-3 year old sister lie in front of the wheels while she demanded sweets! We threw a few to one side to get her to move away and reversed away from the little 'un!


----------

